
Almost every article on the Scots Wikipedia is written by the same person - eicnix
https://www.reddit.com/r/Scotland/comments/ig9jia/ive_discovered_that_almost_every_single_article/
======
logancg
And, consequently, this may have serious implications for language models that
use the Scots Wikipedia corpus. [0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/r_speer/status/1298297872228786176](https://twitter.com/r_speer/status/1298297872228786176)

------
tech234a
Title should specify that the person is “an American teenager who can’t speak
Scots”.

------
CoffeeDregs
Hopefully, a Scot?

~~~
Normille
About as Scottish as James Doohan. And reads like it was written by him.

The internets canna take it!

